# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  مبادئ علم الطب الشرعي والسموم لرجال الشرطة والقانون

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


مبادئ علم الطب الشرعي والسموم لرجال الشرطة والقانون المركز القانوني للطب الشرعي في المنظومة التشريعية. ... الطب الشرعي المتعلق بعلم السموم . ... تشريح جثة وفهم محتواه وإستغلاله يتطلب إلماما بالمبادئ العامة للطب الشرعي. ...للإطلاع على المؤلف فضلا قم بتحميل المرفق  الملفات المرفقة 
 مبادئ علم الطب الشرعي والسموم لرجال الشرطة والقانون.pdf‏
*

----------

